# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Makina egzotike në Dubai

## Altin1

Dubai, nje nga qytetet me te zhvilluara ne bote, ka dhe makinat me te vecanta dhe luksoze ne bote (Besoj se i le nen-hije Monakon dhe Beverly Hills). Behet fjale per makina egzotike, qe shumica e njerezve kane mundesi ti shikojne vetem neper revista dhe televizor.

99% e fotografive qe do postoje me poshte nuk jane bere nga profesionista po nga cuna qe jetojne aty dhe kane pasion keto makina. Po patet ndonje pyetje rreth ketyre makina qe do shikoni bejeni ketu, une do ju pergjigjem sa te kem mundesi, poashtu lini ndo nje koment po ju pelqyen, se edhe mua me behet qejfi  :ngerdheshje: 


Tja fillojme me nje nga makinat qe e kam enderr, Porsche 911.


McLaren SLR

----------


## Altin1

F430


F430 Novitec Rosso

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

LoL nuk jane te bukura por jane SUBLIME dhe te frikishme...

----------


## Altin1

Skyline GTR, kjo thojne qe ka 1000 kuaj fuqi.




Veyron (Pegaso edition)

----------


## Gerrard

Përshëndetje!!

Altin1: Përgëzime për temën, një punë mjaftë e mirë.
Faleminderit për imazhet e bukura që ke sjellë.


Endri

----------


## Diesel Industry

Altin ate porshen nuk e pashe....
Skyline ska si te kete 1000kuaj se eshte makine e vogel dhe me ate peshe qe ka ai me 1000kuaj hidhet perpjete.
Eshte e vertet ama qe duabi ka makina...nuk gjykojme dot ne me shume apo me pak se monako por qe sben shaka dmth  :buzeqeshje: 
Paraja e hedh ujin perpjete....

----------


## Gerrard

> Altin ate porshen nuk e pashe.....


Është një gabim i imi që editova postimet. Kur i zvogëlova imazhin, e ruajta dy herë me emra të ndryshëm Nisan Sky Line.

Për këtë do i kërkojë dhe njëher Altin1 brënda mundësive ta risjelli sërish imazhin e humbur nga ana ime.

Kalofshi mirë,

Endri

----------


## Altin1

Lemsh qenka bere ketu, 

Gerrard, per madhesine me tha edhe Clay_More, dhe i ktheva pergjigje qe do ti bej e shumta 800x600 pixels, kjo besoj se eshte ideale, jo e madhe jo e vogel. Kjo madhesi perdoret edhe tek nenforumi "Albumi fotografik". Ti i ke bere keto nje te madhe nje te vogel lol. Do ve dhe Porschen qe te humbi ne kete madhesi qe ta shikosh si duket.

ps. po pate mundesi ti besh keto foto 800x600 te tera do ishte shume mire qe te jene te tera nje madhesi, po nuk i bere dot me thoj qe te jap linkun e fotove me lart me madhesi 800x600 edhe ti postosh prape. edhe vere kete porchen ne postimin e pare ku eshte ai skyline tani. Edhe mbas se ta lexosh kete mesash mund ta zhdukesh na faqe dheut.

----------


## Gerrard

> Lemsh qenka bere ketu, 
> 
> Gerrard, per madhesine me tha edhe Clay_More, dhe i ktheva pergjigje qe do ti bej e shumta 800x600 pixels, kjo besoj se eshte ideale, jo e madhe jo e vogel. Kjo madhesi perdoret edhe tek nenforumi "Albumi fotografik". Ti i ke bere keto nje te madhe nje te vogel lol. Do ve dhe Porschen qe te humbi ne kete madhesi qe ta shikosh si duket.
> 
> ps. po pate mundesi ti besh keto foto 800x600 te tera do ishte shume mire qe te jene te tera nje madhesi, po nuk i bere dot me thoj qe te jap linkun e fotove me lart me madhesi 800x600 edhe ti postosh prape. edhe vere kete porchen ne postimin e pare ku eshte ai skyline tani. Edhe mbas se ta lexosh kete mesash mund ta zhdukesh na faqe dheut.


Altin1: I riktheva të gjitha makinat me pixelin e kërkuar, dhe siç e kan tek nën forumet e tjera 800x600.

Faleminderit që e risolle sërish imazhin e Porsche.

Kalofsh mirë, dhe punë të mbarë,

Endri

----------


## Altin1

> Skyline ska si te kete 1000kuaj se eshte makine e vogel dhe me ate peshe qe ka ai me 1000kuaj hidhet perpjete.


Skyline eshte nje nga ato makina qe kur i ben ca modifikime vete 1000 kuaj fuqi pa problem, edhe kjo eshte nje nga ato. Vetem nga ty nuk e prisja kete qe the.

Ky Bugatti special eshte bere kastile per nje milijarder Rus qe jeton ne Dubai.




Murcielago

----------


## ABytyqi

Palma qe po ndertohet atje esht fantastiek,sa per vetura gjithmon kan dahstur kuptohet Bugati esht i qart,kushton 1 milon ero ka akterjkmjemmeoueb ?
éa

----------


## Diesel Industry

> Skyline eshte nje nga ato makina qe kur i ben ca modifikime vete 1000 kuaj fuqi pa problem, edhe kjo eshte nje nga ato. Vetem nga ty nuk e prisja kete qe the.


Po he bre altin, nuk do shume mend te arish ne ate konkluzion...llogjikojme ca. " thone se ky ka 1000cv."
Atere une them: ajo makine ska si te kete 1000cv.Pse? 
Duke arsyetuar trashe fare: Nissani ska teknologjine per ti bere balle nje fuqije te tille. (Jo se nuk e ka me vertet,mund ta beje po te doje,nuk do brire qe te besh nje motor te fuqishem) Por,e ke idene sa jane 1000!!!! As Ferrari nuk prodhon makina me ate fuqi se duhet ti dish ti besh balle aerodinamikisht pastaj... gje qe Nissani as e di nga tja nise pasi ska eksperiencen e duhur ne kete fushe. Te flisnim per ndonje Mitsubishi Evo edhe haeshe...po nissani eshte shtepi shume e vogel per te pretenduar aq lart.
Tjeter, sic te thashe eshte pesha.... nje force te tille sdo i bente balle.Do qe shume e paqendrushme si makine.
Tjeter akoma, kishte vetem nje marmite.... absurde per te shkarkuar fuqine qe do krijohej.

Te gjitha keto me bejne te mendoj  se nje model i tille nuk mund te kete 1000 cv, nqs me vertet i ka,per qejf apo per tu dukur i kane vene nje motor aq te fuqishem, atere do te jete budalleku japonez i radhes.....E panevojshme , per tu dukur dhe se lane nam.

----------


## Altin1

E kuptoj qe nuk te mbushet mendja, se 1000hp jane pak si shume. Nuk ve doren ne zjar qe kjo qe postova ka 1000hp, po thash ashtu sepse ai qe nxori fotografin ne nje vend tjeter e tha kete.

Tani ti thua qe nuk eshte e mundur nje makine si kjo te vej aq shume. E ke gabim se kjo jo qe mund te arrij 1000 po edhe 1300 vete. po ti besh modifikime. Vetem ik shiko nja ca video ne youtube, poashtu e kam lexuar ne shume revista qe makina si Supra dhe Skyline eshte shume e lehte dhe e lire ti besh modifikime qe te vej me shume se 1000hp. Skyline ka dale na fabrika me 267hp kur e kane bere Japonezet. Ata asnjehere nuk e kane prodhuar me 1000hp. Kete 1000hp ose me shume e bejne njerezit vet qe i pelqen fuqia e tepert shpejtesia (sigurisht me mekaniket e duhur). Keshtu qe nuk del nga fabrika kjo me aq fuqi po e bejne vet ata qe deshirojne dhe kjo lloje makine e ka pontecialin. E pse e bjene kete do thuash ti? Sepse keta lloj njerez bejene gara ne pista 1/4 mile sic thuhet. Atije iken vetem drejt per 10 sekonda keshtu qe nuk te duhet aerodinamiku.

Qe te mbushet pak mendja ja edhe nje video e ketyre Skyline ne Japoni. 99% nga pamja e perjashtme jane njesoj si ajo foto qe vura larte,

----------


## Altin1

Camaro vs. Supra




Murcielago dhe Veyron

----------


## Diesel Industry

Po ndonje motor mo? Ata jane te preferuarit tim.....sill ndonje figurke

----------


## Altin1

Motora s'kam. Po edhe nga titulli qe kam ven behet fjale vetem per makina. Do dilnim jashte temes ashtu.

R8


Nje e vjeter nje e re


911 Turbo, F430

----------


## Diesel Industry

Le qe veshtire te kete motore andej.... sdo o i ngisnin dot me "fustanet" qe veshin
Shume e e vecante Ferrari me kofnon prej xhami...

----------


## Renea



----------


## Renea



----------


## Altin1

Mirage GT (modifikuar nga Gemballa)

----------

